# SO very nervous



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Flying out to Idaho tonight at 5pm and My two will be stuck with Mark. I left him a long list of what to do, how to feed them and what to give them. I put Riley and Peaches on the chain spots and Kept Bogart in the run and gave spacific orders to NOT allow any of the dogs together PERIOD or inside (my dogs will fight). I told him he could have Peaches inside but before he goes to work she needs to be on the chain... Lets hope HE DOES THIS RIGHT. I am going to be livid if he tells me my dog killed his.

Not sure if anyone else stresses about leaving their animals with anyone but man my stomache is in knots. I said bye to them both yesterday and I was in tears!!!!!! I keep saying 2 weeks and I can make it that long without Riley and Bogart they are my everything and I haveNEVER been away from them for more then 1day! I can't help but worry about them.

I WISH I could take them with me..even if it is a vacation.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww girl I'm sure they'll be ok. If you left Mark instruction than they should all be fine. Man I wished you were closer I'd puppy sit for you.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

NO you're not the only one! When I took off to Europe I left my BF two pages worth of instructions! I literally wrote a book! I was so paraniod because we did at that time have a very DA pittie so I explained to him to watch out for certain things especially feeding them in their own rooms! lol I'm glad to say everything went well  there was no problems.


----------



## Missy's Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

I feel your pain. I Hate Hate leaving Miss. I do the same thing instructions and then calling while I am away for updates.
Just try and relax and say its all going to be just fine  I know easier said then done!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I had to do the same with Lex & Lily over Christmas... Left my mother-inlaw & brother-inlaw a page of instructions & that Lily was absolutely not to be around her dogs. She has 3 other large males - 1 is still intact. Lex is great with the other three & Lily is perfectly content with Lex but absolutely not with any other dogs.

I was in complete disarray, I prayed the entire time but all went well & they listened to my instructions thankfully.

Just think positive thoughts.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I was nervous the first few yeas Leonard and I were together but now he has it down pat. Even if they got into a fight I know he can handle them and get them seperated. It is nice when you train them (the men) properly to be goos kennel help. My husband calls himself the unpaid kennel help! LMAO


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I feel you. It can be stressful. My mom puppy sat at our house while we went on vacation. I left her instructions and details about his behaviors, vet #, etc. She called me every hour, "He won't go out, he won't eat, he won't drink, he won't leave the bed etc. Should I force him out? What should I do?" I couldn't wait to get home, she made me a nervous wreck! Now we don't ever go on vacation unless we take both of them because I don't trust anyone to care for them like I would plus with Fat Boy having DA makes it even more scary. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol I miss Shorty and think about him all day while im at work.. Were both so excited to see eachother when I get home


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I watch my bff's real live kids when she needs it and she watch's my real doggie kid. We are both just as bad when we leave without them, lol. She send me picture updates and I do as well.

The one thing I know is if her kids get into a fight with a neighborhood kid, they aren't gonna kill or steal her kid from me, lol. 

I am sure you pup will be fine and I am sure when your back you will laugh at how silly it was you were so nervous.

What made me heartbroken was Gargamel was SOOOO mad at me for leaving him he refused to play with me when I came home! He brought his toy to EVERYONE even my sisters stupid friend he doesn't even sniff let alone drop a ball at normally! hmph, yeah it got under my skin! HOW DARE he get mad at me and not smother me with kisses and cuddles when I returned!! lol it took Gargamel about 6 hours to get over being mad at me lol worst 6 hours EVER for me!


----------

